# Whither height of your GSD male adult?



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

How tall is yours?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My male GSD is 28-28.5 inches tall


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

24 1/2 inches tall, 76 lbs. He will be 3 Dec 12th


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

25 inches tall and 100 pounds(which I'm not thrilled about). He is about 1.5 years old.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My male GSD is 28-28.5 inches tall


I forgot weight and age, he is 90 pounds and he is 4.5 years old


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall is 26" and 67lbs at 13months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so what's perfect, 24&1/2" tall, blk&red, 88lbs,
6&1/2 yrs old, male, import (kind of). the dogs in
his line are imported but he was born in the great 
USA. i'm not talking about my dog but does fit the 
description.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Cafall, i like that name.



Kahrg4 said:


> Cafall is 26" and 67lbs at 13months old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mine is 27" and 93# very agile! WGWL/Czech 4.5 yrs old


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

27" and 78lbs at 1 year 10.5 months 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

30", 95 pounds, almost 6 years old.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

14months, 65cm (26 inches) tall and ~38kg (~83lbs)


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear is 25 months old. He is 28" tall and weighs (hopefully)75 lbs ( he was 72 lbs a few months ago)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter is 26.5" and 86lbs. An agile, fast dog for his size/weight!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Cable is 23-24" (he won't quit sniffing the tape) and I'd guess around 50 pounds or so, he's lean for sure. His age was estimated at 3 years by the shelter, but I'm thinking closer to 1.5 to 2 by his teeth. He's a wee one, with big leg muscles. 

My last GSD was a freak, he was almost 32", huge chest and legs that looked like he stole them from a giraffe. Nowhere near as agile, but he had a top gear that was amazing.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

21 months, 28" and roughly 90lbs at our last vet visit  He's a big boy, but not the biggest I've seen.


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

A lot of big ones in there... mine's 26 1/4" at the whither but still a pup, 9 months and a week old. Hope he grows more.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo is a hair under 31", and 75 lbs at 3 years. He's very gangly.... an excellent case against an early neuter (he was neutered at 6 months).


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Echo is a hair under 31", and 75 lbs at 3 years. He's very gangly.... an excellent case against an early neuter (he was neutered at 6 months).


Oh nice, can we have some pics please?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is nearly 4 years old. 30" and weighs 94lbs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky is 28 and half inches and is 83 lbs. Since joining the Forum Daisy and Lucky would have told you I became stingy with treats but both lost 6 to 7 lbs.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

He is really oddly built... narrow chest, really long legs (I will try and find a better pic)... I get a lot of people thinking he's a female (not a lot of muscle, not built "thickly")

I am looking forward to my next dog being smaller...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon was 24.5" at 4 years old with an official breed survey measurement. The judge said he is medium size. He weighs 69-73lbs depending on the season (less in the summer when he's more active and we have flyball nonstop, a little more in the winter when I'm showing him). He also measured a hair over 24" at 20 months when he competed in his first agility trial (so he jumps 24"). His sire is about his size and his dam was big (large for a female).


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Nikon was 24.5" at 4 years old with an official breed survey measurement. The judge said he is medium size. He weighs 69-73lbs depending on the season (less in the summer when he's more active and we have flyball nonstop, a little more in the winter when I'm showing him). He also measured a hair over 24" at 20 months when he competed in his first agility trial (so he jumps 24"). His sire is about his size and his dam was big (large for a female).


:wub::wub: I know I've said this a thousand times, but he is just dreamy...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

28" and just under 80 pounds, at four years old.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

29" at his withers, and 85 lbs at (we think) 6 years of age. Down from 93 lbs, and looking tons better!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan is about 31" at the Withers, and currently 81 lbs.. very good movement with SAR work, hoping to try out agility soon too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Crazy how tall these dogs are yet they aren't real heavy...are you sure you are measuring them correctly?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely going to measure again.. now that you mention it lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Sunny will be 7 months tomorrow. I took him to the vet yesterday for his monthly checkup, and the vet put him at 27 1/2" at the shoulder and 88 pounds. Not an ounce of fat on him. I think he will be about 28-29" when he is done growing.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Okk.. I'll be the first to admit, when I did this measurement, I wasn't positive where exactly. Apparently it wasn't right.. I just measured... correctly I might add  and he is 27 1/2 a big difference from that measurement that I took almost 2 years ago... things make a lot more sense about his weight and height now... :headbang: feeling a bit silly right now.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Crazy how tall these dogs are yet they aren't real heavy...are you sure you are measuring them correctly?


Yes, I am. Vet measured as well. If you saw him in person, you'd see why he's so light... he's all leg and very slight of build.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Crazy how tall these dogs are yet they aren't real heavy...are you sure you are measuring them correctly?


Just like with humans, weight is a little meaningless. My dog has a very narrow frame and pet quality muscle definition, so 95 pounds is right for him. I'm sure if I did lots of intense sports with him and got him super ripped he'd probably be in the 120 range.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Crazy how tall these dogs are yet they aren't real heavy...are you sure you are measuring them correctly?


I'm positive, and Eko is free fed he keeps himself very lean  People think he looks skinny but the vet says he is just fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you have a dog that is 30" and 85# I'd say something may be off. But I know some dogs don't carry much muscle and have a thin ribcage.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree Jane, I'm not getting it. Vet measurements might not necessarily be perfect either. I didn't really know Nikon's adult height until he was measured with a wicket by a judge (I had to hold him and make sure he was standing correctly so it was accurate). 30" is like 5" taller than a medium/normal male GSD (to standard).


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I will agree that it's not the most precise- wasn't done by a judge with a wicket, etc. But, it's pretty darn close (I'm not 5 inches off, here). He is hyperthyroid and has kidney problems, which makes keeping weight on him harder. People regularly ask if he's a mix or a puppy because he's built like a horse- thin back legs, long legs, very shallow/narrow chest/body, not a lot of muscle. He certainly wasn't bred for standard... he was an "oops" puppy. 

A friend shows labs and has a wicket, now I'm curious. Again... I can't imagine being 5" off (I'm not an idiot), but I am curious what the exact is.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have measured my boy a million times, he is 28-28.5 inches, I've had others measure him as well. He is a very big boy but only 90 pounds, I keep him lean, other people tell me he is too thin and he could easily gain 10 pounds and not be fat but I don't want all that weight on his hips/legs. I think he looks great, JMO.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think you guys are wrong I've just personally seen people say their GSD is like 32" and when I'm looking at the dog, it is clearly not. A lot of people don't realize how dogs are measured (how they stand when measured and where the measurement is taken). I've had some people measure to the dog's head.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I don't think you guys are wrong I've just personally seen people say their GSD is like 32" and when I'm looking at the dog, it is clearly not. A lot of people don't realize how dogs are measured (how they stand when measured and where the measurement is taken). *I've had some people measure to the dog's head.*


:rofl:

In any other scenario- I'd agree that the height/weight thing sounds funky. Echo's been riddled with health problems since puppyhood, and that combined with the early neuter... he's developed all strangely. He really does look like a 9 month old puppy on stilts... it's very weird. The thyroid issues have made it difficult to put any real muscle (despite heavy hiking, swimming, high quality kibble, etc). He's starting to fill out a little more now that his thyroid suppressors seem to be at the correct dose... his coat condition is SO much better, as is his skin.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I don't think you guys are wrong I've just personally seen people say their GSD is like 32" and when I'm looking at the dog, it is clearly not. A lot of people don't realize how dogs are measured (how they stand when measured and where the measurement is taken). I've had some people measure to the dog's head.


Ok didn't do the head.. LOL but I definitely measured more toward his neck then directly about his shoulder blades.. I am one of those measuring failures lol.. you live and you learn I suppose haha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

my current one too tall 70cm at withers measured by vet, the one i lost a few years ago he was top size correct 65cms


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I measure right where I can feel the shoulder blades, although I don't have something as precise as a wicket or a judge. Measuring up to the head would be ridiculous, his ears come up to my belly button and I'm 5'7. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/Syaoransbear/Chrono/495.jpg
This is him with my mom. This isn't very precise at all but I don't have very many pictures that demonstrate his height. That table is somewhere in the 30"-32" range. I think he was 100-105 pounds in the picture, I don't remember and you can't see much definition anyway.

My last vet wanted to see him even thinner, at 90 pounds, and if his ribs still weren't visible enough she wanted to see him at 85 pounds. My current vet likes him at 95-100 and thinks my last vet was crazy for suggesting something as low as 85. Personally I'd rather he gain muscle instead of dropping weight because I think that's healthier if you want to see more definition and lose fat, but they are probably worried about his joints.

But Chrono is back in Canada staying with my mom until we get back from south korea at the end of this month. He's been with her for almost 20 days so realistically, right _now_, he's probably like 150 pounds from all the crap she feeds him.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

25" at the whithers. He weighs in at 67#. 7 years old. He's WGWL in case anyone is keeping track.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara is 23.5" and 62lbs at nearly 6 years old.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

not that you asked, but my female kyra was 27 inches and 90 pounds in her prime. and no she wasn't fat.


----------

